# Stradic Aero 1000?



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone here know anything about the Stradic Aero 1000? I'm looking for a used light-line reel for crappie and trout fishing and came across one of these. I have a Stradic 4000, a Saros 2500, a Spheros 4000, a Calcutta and a green bullet, so I'm obviously comfortable with Shimano. I'd just never seen the 'Aero' in the name of the reel.

Any info would be appreciated.

Tightlines


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The Areo's are older model Stradic's, somewhere around '93/'94/'95. Good reels but Shimano no longer supports parts for these.


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

Matt,
Great to know about the parts.

Ryan


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

These were great reels for the time, but now even the reels that cost less perform much better. I would look at a new Sedona 1000FD if you want something for a decent price.


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for that info.

Go Shimano....

Ryan


----------

